# Finding a singer?



## SpenceMcComb (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey all,

I've been looking for a singer for the blues-based rock group I'm forming. I've posted ads for a 18-30 year old singer/frontman, highlighting that I'm working with a fantastic drummer who has a sponsorship deal, and that I've written 10+ originals for the band on all of the free sites (Kijiji, craigslist, etc.) but I can't get any bites! I'm looking for some friendly advice. What ways do you guys recommend to go about searching for bandmates (especially singers!)? Do any of the sign-up fee, band get-together sites work at all?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

Hang out where singers hang out, talk to them. Clubs and bars. Music stores (do singers use those?).


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Do you have a myspace or some method for people to hear your work. A couple years back I was a vocalist looking for a band. I replied to ads and went to jams and %100 of the time, bands who didn't have anything put together never went anywhere. I wasted a lot of time that way. The band I ended up joining was the one where everything was done. The point is, if you don't have proof of the songs, quality songs or proof of your work ethic, seasoned musicians won't go near you.

Not to be mean, but maybe they have heard your work and that's the deterrent. Quality of songs or quality of recordings could be a factor.

Craigslist and Kijiji are pretty much the main places, you could try thegearpage or harmony central or a singer specific site. I doubt one you have to pay for will bare any more fruit.

You could try being proactive (if you havent already) and approach people who have posted the "singer available" ads.

Hope that helps.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

You have to figure out a way to appeal to their massive ego!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hold an Idol contest and you will have more than you need.


----------



## SpenceMcComb (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! I'm 18 though so I can't really go into any clubs/bars and I do often frequent and post ads at music stores. And I do provide a link to my songs: SoundClick artist: Spence McComb - page with MP3 music downloads. I tell them that it's rough, guitar pro composed stuff that is a simple outline to what I'd like to do.

I'm also considering re-airing Canadian Idol. Anyone interested?


----------

